# smell



## blondlebanese (Oct 15, 2014)

when will the strong marijuana smell start/.


----------



## pcduck (Oct 15, 2014)

In flower


----------



## SNWbunie27 (Oct 15, 2014)

Thats not always i have a myatery seed ive vegged out for 6 and a half weeks and she stunk up my whole house all the time infact so often j dont even smell the mj anymore which is a HUGE security risk but hey their awesome and not a crime anymore lmfao


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2014)

there are many factors involved in terpen development, some are environmental and some are genetic.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 15, 2014)

There are some low odor strains that don't put out much smell and some that reek.  You can control the odor with a good ventilation setup and a carbon filter.


----------



## blondlebanese (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a carbon filter.  I was just wondering when the smell starts.


----------



## bwanabud (Oct 15, 2014)

The smell starts when you hit it with a butane lighter


----------



## umbra (Oct 15, 2014)

lol


----------



## bud88 (Oct 16, 2014)

bwanabud said:


> The smell starts when you hit it with a butane lighter




i can definitely vouch for that!!! :48:


----------

